# Help, charger not working...



## theraven (Apr 18, 2013)

My charger that came with my Sony Alpha A200 has given up I think. 

I know it isn't the battery as I have 2, the stock one and a 3rd party too, it is charging neither. 

Basically  when the battery is in the little light is on, but now it isn't coming  one, so left it for an hour, tried both batteries and it is not charging  at all .

So my question is, I have found a nice, cheap, fast  delivered charger on Ebay from a good seller that I have bought from  before, and it has a car charger.

Battery charger for Sony NP-FM500H Alpha A200 A300 A350 A500 UK | eBay

Are 3rd party chargers ok? Would you go for it?


----------



## DiskoJoe (Apr 18, 2013)

I dont like to go for thrid party battery stuff. Tends to not work a lot of times.


----------



## Mully (Apr 18, 2013)

If you buy one outside of your mfg at least get a Vivitar as they are reliable


----------

